# Branson in April



## Darlin (Feb 18, 2009)

Well First of all I am Back.  Over Thanksgiving we had company & my laptop of 5 yrs crashed, on the floor, Most of the stuff I had backed up in was in  DOS or XP.(luved it)& the new computer is in Vista(learning to like it) & without the original programme discs ,it made it trying to transfer everything.  

Any Way.  Honey & I are planning to go to Branson the 1st week in April for about 4-6 days.  Besides all the regular tourist stuff, Does anyone have any favorite campgrounds/resturants/places  in or nearby?  What kind of weather can we expect?  Tornadoes and such.  

We went thru a mini tornado(Micro Burst) in Ohio a few years ago.  No warnings. Ripped the awning right off the side of the coach in about 20 seconds. Not a fun time. 
After securing the awning arms & stuff, We look like Ma & Pa Kettle going down the road. All the way back to Florida.

Darlin


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

RE: Branson in April

sorry ,, for the miss hap ,, but it's funny u mention ma and pa kettle ,, i like their shows ,, but i bet some here don't even know who they are    :laugh:  :laugh: 
Btw ,, i used to have a dog that had to lean up agianst something when it barked  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 19, 2009)

Re: Branson in April

Darlin, we stayed right here in Kimberling City a couple of years ago. It was just great. I think it's the only RV park on the lake. There's even a boat ramp.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 19, 2009)

Re: Branson in April

Well Darlin that's one place we would like to go see. I know the DW is wanting to go, but she has other sites ahead of Branson. We are trying to take in as much of the western states as we can. Good luck on your trip and post back your out come.


----------



## Darlin (Feb 19, 2009)

Re: Branson in April

Maybe that is just showing my age.  Maybe I should have said the Beverly Hillbillies. :laugh: 

Darlin


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 19, 2009)

Re: Branson in April

From what I remember from living in the St Louis, MO area, Springfield, MO (Branson area) isn't too bad for weather in April.

We just had warning sirens go off and a tornado warning from the Natl Weather Service last night as a rotating super cell passed right over the 5th wheel and then 4 hrs later they all went off again as a thunderstorm line with rotation passed right over the town.
What a fun night. :laugh: All I could think of was 1 year ago and the $7000 nasty hail storm in Georgia beating my poor truck up.  Luckily no damage this time.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 19, 2009)

Re: Branson in April

Hey DL that was God way of reaching out to you and welcoming you to GA :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## utmtman (Feb 20, 2009)

Re: Branson in April

As for camp grounds I always stay at abc or americas best which is on the north side of town away from all the worst traffic and noise.  Just a short drive into anything and everything from there.   As for good places to eat, their are many.  I will have to consult my notes and see if I cant post the names and locations of a few of these places for you.


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 20, 2009)

Re: Branson in April

BEST PLACE TO EAT.  Between Springfield, MO and Branson, MO  on US HWY 65 is a restraunt called Lambert's Cafe (home of the throwed rolls).  It is truly an eating experience.  Don't miss it.  Best country food and lots of it.  We never miss it when close by.


----------



## Shyanne (Feb 23, 2009)

RE: Branson in April

There is a real nice campground right downtown in Branson close to the Branson Landing on lake Taneycomo.  It is run by the city and has full hookups including wifi.  Having lived previously in Branson for 30+ years I can say you should have nice weather that time of year.

Here is the website URL
http://www.bransonparksandrecreation.com/rv_park.htm

Shyanne


----------



## Darlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Re: Branson in April

I just took a quick look at the link & it looks nice.   I forgot how much work it is for a planned trip verses a lets go/unplanned, wherever we stop is ok trip.

Darlin


----------

